# View of the Ferry Building San Fransisco



## littleowl (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 4, 2013)

That was a big day trip Li'lowl.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 4, 2013)

Great pictures, thanks for posting Li'lowl...the last time we were in San Francisco, we stayed in a hotel right across the street from the Ferry Building...we had a great view of the harbor, it was a wonderful vacation.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 4, 2013)

I LOVE San Francisco!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## littleowl (Oct 5, 2013)

Christine and I have friends in San Fan.

We stay for around three weeks when we go there.It does not cost us any thing except spending money.

We stay at one of there houses on 10 Tenth Avenue.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 5, 2013)

_Great photos Little Owl, San Fan looks a great place._


----------

